# breeding mice setups



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi peeps

probly my first post in this section but been breeding mice for a little while now.
wondering if people have any pics and info on their setups for mice. I used to use a few larger tubs with good results but as I couldnt get any more bought some smaller tubs but my results dont seem to be as good.

Thinking about making some larger tubs up, maybe converting rub type containers but ideas on designs would be good.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

This is what i have for my rats but got the idea for the RUBs off a mouse breeders website (just used bigger RUBs for the rats) :2thumb:. I think for mice on the website 9L or 12L RUBs were used but i think they are too small for a breeding group & i used a 24L RUB for my mice when i was breeding them.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I have 1.2 in mice breeding cages and they seem to pop them out ok.










(One on the left)


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I initially used 9lt and 12lt RUB's but found they didn't produce so many young and I lost most of my mice before breeding started up again.

Now I have 6 larger mice lab cages with 1.2 in them, taking out males when females are pregnant, I also seperate the females when due to give birth.
I don't need 100's of babies so this works for me.
If I needed more babies I'd use more lab cages but not the tiny mice ones as I can't believe they produce well in them.
I know others who use 33lt and 50lt RUB's and they seem to work quite well with larger groups just left to get on with it.

I use perfecto tanks for growing on.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

corny girl said:


> This is what i have for my rats but got the idea for the RUBs off a mouse breeders website (just used bigger RUBs for the rats) :2thumb:. I think for mice on the website 9L or 12L RUBs were used but i think they are too small for a breeding group & i used a 24L RUB for my mice when i was breeding them.
> 
> image


I started using those years ago for my rats and had my head chewed off!!!

I still use them for single mothers due to give birth until the babies are around 4-5 weeks then they go back in the single sex group cages.

Mind you it appears almost all the ones who chewed me a new backside now use the same set-ups for birthing...amazing isn't it?

They are and have been the best set-up for many years I was just stupid enough to mention it on a rat site when people still thought they knew everything..not that that has changed on those sites.:bash:

Sorry for the rant.:blush:


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks for the pics good to know, they seemed to have picked a bit since i posted this which is good news. just those lab water bottles leak from time to time and flood a box. think i might replace them with the pet cage type ones


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

saxon said:


> I started using those years ago for my rats and had my head chewed off!!!
> 
> I still use them for single mothers due to give birth until the babies are around 4-5 weeks then they go back in the single sex group cages.
> 
> ...



I used proper rat cages to start with but they were fiddley to clean & took so long. The RUBs are so much easier & warmer (the cages were wire ones so not as warm as a RUB). I just cut 2 big holes out the lid & bolted one big piece of wire over both & then cut out another hole in the side so there is plenty of ventilation in them :2thumb:. I use 64L for Doe's & 42L for my Buck.


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

you lot give your rodents to much space :lol2:
i keep mine 1-4 in small cat litter trays and they breed like mad :no1:

atb tim


----------



## tobym (Nov 28, 2007)

I use a trofast system from ikea 

6 tray rack

It works well


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

corny girl said:


> I used proper rat cages to start with but they were fiddley to clean & took so long. The RUBs are so much easier & warmer (the cages were wire ones so not as warm as a RUB). I just cut 2 big holes out the lid & bolted one big piece of wire over both & then cut out another hole in the side so there is plenty of ventilation in them :2thumb:. I use 64L for Doe's & 42L for my Buck.


Yes I use 64's for the single does to give birth in but the bucks are still in wire cages so are the 'none breeder' and none pregnant does. I use freddies, liberta's and similar barred cages.
I agree though that the RUB's are much preferred by the rats.
I'm in the middle of saying 'sod it' to all the rattie people and making more RUB's and not giving a toss what they say. Mind you they only ever say things on forums I'm not a member of so unless a kindly soul lets me know I don't suppose it matters!

Just to 'p' them off further I'm going to breed for my ferrets as well!


----------

